# Need a good band size



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Now that I have a few sling shots under my belt I am looking for a powerful band size and length without using tapered bands.Most of my SS are cut with tapered bands now. I only have a Little bit more TBG left in my arsonal (before I have to order more) and was looking for some suggestions on what size to use for straight cut bands (Lenght and width) Im looking for some power, even if I have to use double bands. Any suggestions SSF?

Thank You:

JLS:Survival


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ammo size? Draw length?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

treefork said:


> Ammo size? Draw length?


3/8 inch ammo w/ 35 inch draw


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi JLS,
with that Gold Thera,I would go:
11/16-3/4"s" wide straight cut 7 1/2"s long for 3/8" steel ammo
7/8"-15/16" wide straight cut 7 1/2" long for 1/2" ammo
1"-1 1/8" wide straight cut 7 1/2"s for .44-.54 caliber lead

Just guessing you have around a 30-32" draw. It's a start for you anyway. Flatband


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hi JLS,
> with that Gold Thera,I would go:
> 11/16-3/4"s" wide straight cut 7 1/2"s long for 3/8" steel ammo
> 7/8"-15/16" wide straight cut 7 1/2" long for 1/2" ammo
> ...


Flatband, thanks you I have 3/8 inch ammo w/ 35 inch draw


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say 3/4" straight cut should do you good-keep her about 7-1/2-8"s"s from pouch tie to prong.Flatband


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I'd say 3/4" straight cut should do you good-keep her about 7-1/2-8"s"s from pouch tie to prong.Flatband


thank you very much, I have just enough TBG left to try this out


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

This may help mate, tbgold easy draw @ 250 fps, straight cut 1000 shots aprox per band set @ 25mm wide at 9" tied


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> This may help mate, tbgold easy draw @ 250 fps, straight cut 1000 shots aprox per band set @ 25mm wide at 9" tied


thanks bullseyeben, and yes it did help and a great chrony test too!!


----------

